# Any Success on PLOTS?



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I am curious if anyone has any consistent success on the PLOTS land. I have had some nice days but nothing I could count on. Really hit or miss (more so than is expected with public ground).


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been sitting in the truck scouting deer and watched 5-6 different groups of guys hunt the same 120 or so acre piece of plots land and none of them saw the other groups there. They were all about an hour apart and all had dogs. The first group took some birds, but the rest of the groups never fired a shot. Timing is everything on plots.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Definitely takes quite a bit of scouting to find decent ones from my experience. There are some good ones though. I know a guy who pretty much exclusively hunts PLOTS within half an hour of Bismarck and limits out pretty consistently. He has good dogs and often hunts weekdays though. It's usually "hunting" to the true meaning of the word, one here, one there, you aren't going to have 20 bird explosions too often unless it's opener maybe. I think the challenge of finding the good ones is kind of fun.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I hunt PLOTS all the time!


----------



## birddogsunlimited (Aug 9, 2010)

i hunt alot of plot land and do fairly well i have my best spots picked and i get there early usually do fairly well i still think the best phes hunting is in dec. i were snow shoes and get out to places most otheres arnt willing to


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

We came across a few birds in PLOTS land last year, nothing compared to the private land we hunted, but it could be fun for 1 or 2 guys to get out for a day. I am guessing the earlier you get there {towards opener), the better your chance.

EDIT - my avatar is actually a picture taken on plots land...saw a lot of birds, just the 1 in range though.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

A person has to really know what to look for. Much of the plots land is not that good for birds, some is decent, and some is outstanding. Like mentioned earlier, if someone just pushed the birds before you arrived, they most likely are on the adjacent parcel of ground. I have shot quite a few birds, not just pheasants, on plots ground. Good plots with thick grasses right next to a prime piece of private ground can be great if you see hunters on the private ground already. The birds they spook are going to go somewhere, if you get my drift.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe another key to success hunting PLOTS is late season. Later season usually means a lot of the crops are harvested pushing birds to the cover. Granted weather conditions may be a bit of a hindrance but nothing like a rooster flushing in an explosion of grass and snow on a brisk morning. It warms you up in a hurry!

The next two years (2011 and 2012) will be interesting years to see how much of the PLOTS land will be renewed. Over half of the estimated 1 million acres are set to expire.

Neil


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree. The best time to hunt plots is when there is crop being harvested around. Usually you can atleast get 2 to 4 out of plots, but when that crop comes of I hit plots prettty hard. Usually get my limit within 15 min. It also just depends in the area where you are at.


----------

